# Perfect Nano Lamp!!??!!



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Your parents use to be planted tank aquascaper. That looks like it was made for planted tanks.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

no, it was from Staples I think......I am the only one in the family interested in planted tanks


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

This lamp produces slightly over 3 watts per gallon if I get a 5 gallon nano


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

With 18 watts and 6500 k.....what plants could I grow successfully from the area of the fish:

boraras merah and maybe amano?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Check it out:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/a...4207d1188575649-ada-mini-s-setup-img_5974.jpg


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Is that yours? Nice.........


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

roybot73 said:


> Check it out:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/a...4207d1188575649-ada-mini-s-setup-img_5974.jpg


where did you get that lamp at and how much?! I love it!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

oh, now, I am not getting a nano, I am instead hopefully setting up a 20 long tank!!!!!!! wooohooo!!!


----------



## ununknown (Mar 26, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> It turns out my parents had a perfect lamp for a nano:
> 
> it has 18 watts, 6500 k bulb, and it looks like ADA......here are the pics:
> 
> ...


Ok, all the pictures on the links are deleted except for the third one. Whats up with that?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

oh, I deleted, the pics were random, want the pics, I might have deleted though


----------



## deMastro (Mar 18, 2008)

Roybot, where did you get such a nice lamp?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

deMastro said:


> Roybot, where did you get such a nice lamp?


Home Depot special :icon_smil


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

hm ive never seen that lamp. i did however see a large amount of people using the home depot 27 watt lamp for their nanos. it works well too. 

but arent you now getting a 20L


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah, he was just asking where to get. I am. There are so many people being extremely generous to me. They are giving me tanks, driftwood, filters, and even substrate like sms/eco/as. I feel like a horrible person because I am giving nothing back.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thats ok, they just want to help. i would give you stuff i had extra, but i dont have any (plus it probably wouldnt be worth the shipping). 
if you want any cuttings of stems i can give you that though for just the shipping.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

see OMG!!!! It feels like everyone loves me!!! LOL. How could I ever repay these people? They aren't even making me pay for shipping!!!!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

oh, now i feel guilty for saying i just wanted shipping for the cuttings. 

everyone is just freindly here. except in discussions about specifics in husbandadry, then everyone argues a lot.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

oh, come on, thats because they are shipping from their work. I love how these people are being kind to me. I can't even type how happy I am!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

fishman9809 said:


> see OMG!!!! It feels like everyone loves me!!! LOL. How could I ever repay these people? They aren't even making me pay for shipping!!!!


This is a great forum. You should just keep us updated on your progress and share what you have learned, in this case the light for nanos. When you have been around longer and have more plants and equipment you can then give back that way:smile:


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

cool, does an Eclipse 12 count as a nano? I will set that up maybe at christmas/my next b-day


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes, that is a larger nano tank. Keep sharing the knowledge and asking the questions this is what drives the forum


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok then. Are PetSmart Top Fin generic tanks ok tanks?


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes they are. Just about any tank that is made for keeping fish will do. It is just the equipment used to run the tank that you need to be careful about choosing.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

k, thanks, which do you think would look nicer? a black silicone job or clear?


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

I like the clear because there is less obstruction between you and the aquascene.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah, I don't know why, but black silicone is very attractive to me. The black silicone is a very neat job, but the clear seems to be very shoddy.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

I will take a closer look next time. I have not paid that much attention to the silicone work in the past, something more to take into consideration:icon_excl


----------



## fish-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

Black silicone can be very attractive but you have to make sure that if you go for it that people will look at the tank and not the silicone.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah, thats true.......LOL


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I just wanted to clear up that that is NOT my tank or lamp. I didn't intend to mislead anyone into thinking it was my tank, I should have posted a link to the whole thread, and not just that pic.

Sorry for any confusion!
Here's the thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/50784-ada-mini-s-setup.html


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

wow, I even have that shelf, maybe if I have enough money to pay electricity, since my parents only want 1 tank, I can set up a nano, with the lamp and my shelf!!!


----------

